# AK trip, high water, log jams and wood shop on the gravel bar



## Walleyze247

Wow


----------



## brushbuster

SteelSearchin said:


> This is awesome, thanks for taking the time to put it together for us to enjoy!! My old man always tied his paddle off to his vessel with some paracord....and he still carried an extra paddle! 😆





gunfun13 said:


> Best thread I've read here in some time. I keep refreshing hoping for an update.


Glad everyone is liking it. I have some new material for the I sharted thread.
I'll wrap this up tomorrow. 
Bringing extra gear is the way to go, but unfortunately due to weight and small planes, that's not always an option. Ounces add up to pounds quickly.


----------



## brushbuster

I will add this. When my partner that dropped out asked me if I needed anything of his I said pak raft for a spare, and your food. What about the paddle for a spare? He said. In my prideful arrogance I said nah I don't plan on tipping over. But a raft could come in handy in case we bounce off a log or a bear eats it.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Dam Brush Hell of a trip. Thanks for sharing the pics .


----------



## Northernfisher

stickbow shooter said:


> Dam Brush Hell of a trip. Thanks for sharing the pics and like how you told the story.


Come on, it is not over. This was a seven day trip when I was thinking of going. BB is just setting us us for the paid link to get the rest of the story.

(Man I wish I would have gone!!!!!!)


----------



## Lever4ever

Thanks for sharing, enjoyed reading.
I hope you kept that paddle!! Wall hanger for sure.


----------



## eggfly

Northernfisher said:


> Come on, it is not over. This was a seven day trip when I was thinking of going. BB is just setting us us for the paid link to get the rest of the story.
> 
> (Man I wish I would have gone!!!!!!)


That’s great. Fun thing is, we would all pony up.


----------



## crispy78

More story, and more pics please!


----------



## miruss

brushbuster said:


> What about the paddle for a spare? He said. In my prideful arrogance I said nah I don't plan on tipping over.


There you go you know the gods looked down and said is he challenging us!!


----------



## Spike Dog

WOW! that is some hard core sh.. BB!

I can't wait to read the rest!


----------



## scooter65

Have been looking forward to your return and story. You didn't disappoint.


----------



## Shoeman

Nice way to save your trip! Can't even imagine going down that river without steerage. More than likely a death sentence!

When I first used my kayak I used a paddle lanyard, but after a couple of trips I stopped using it. Really didn't need it on our lame waters. (maybe the Pine in Spring) On a voyage such as yours it should be standard equipment. Bet you'll have one next time. 

Awesome read! Thanks for taking us along!


----------



## Bucman

Im just glad your still here to tell us about!!!! You my man are blessed!


----------



## vsmorgantown

Wow what an adventure! Looking forward to hearing more. Awesome!


----------



## brushbuster

Lever4ever said:


> Thanks for sharing, enjoyed reading.
> I hope you kept that paddle!! Wall hanger for sure.


I wanted to bring it home but due to its size we decided to I eave it at the bnb we stayed at.
Before I left for the trip one of the things I thought of during the planning stage was a paddle lanyard. I thought it might be more of a hazard though if I deed indeed wind up upside down struggling to get out with a dangling paddle on a length of rope. I was concerned of entanglement.


----------



## jiggin is livin

brushbuster said:


> Glad everyone is liking it. I have some new material for the I sharted thread.
> I'll wrap this up tomorrow.
> Bringing extra gear is the way to go, but unfortunately due to weight and small planes, that's not always an option. Ounces add up to pounds quickly.


Not quick enough when you are selling by the ounce!  

Seriously though, this thread is great and makes me miss Alaska that much more!


----------



## jiggin is livin

Bucman said:


> Im just glad your still here to tell us about!!!! You my man are blessed!


Yeah, but if you gotta drown, no better way than doing some cool schitt like that!

I am glad he made it too.

@brushbuster, I bet the first thing you did was hug and kiss your Wife when you got home! I know I would have, hug my kid and wife at the same time!


----------



## PunyTrout

If that hand-hewn paddle isn't hanging somewhere on your log cabin you better _walk _back and get it if you have to. That's a priceless artifact that will remind you of your adventures as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## motdean

brushbuster said:


> We both worked on the paddle until dark that night making one whole side of the log the length of the paddle flat. I woke up at six the next morning ate some oat meal and got after it. We cut the marked off paddle free from the rest of the log, put it in our vice and continued the flattening process. By 11 o'clock we had a roughed out paddle.
> View attachment 853754
> 
> By 4 o'clock we had a finished paddle.
> View attachment 853755
> 
> The next day we packed up and moved on with completed paddle
> View attachment 853757


Geez, keep up that handiwork and you might even be able to build a log home some day. 😇

(I followed that thread too)


----------



## QDMAMAN

WTH! Why not just have the bush plane fly you in another paddle? You know the drill!


----------

